

Stop Being Helpful - edw519
http://blog.unitedheroes.net/archives/p/2951/stop-being-helpful/

======
geuis
I think Westernunion.com is a _prime_ example of this. Unreadable captchas,
password character requirements(some caps, certain length, etc). To top it
off, they hide the login page about 3 pages deep.

1) Go to homepage, select your country. (Really, is this necessary today? Do
IP detection, set a returning cookie, SOMETHING.) 2) Now the Sign In link is
available in the toolbar. Click. 3) Try desperately to remember the password
they made you create and to read the frakking captcha. 4) Send money or pay
bill, while taking a nice fat one in the toukus when you see the exorbitant
money transfer fees.

Dear Paypal, please get into physical stores across the U.S. to put Western
Union the HELL OUT OF BUSINESS.

~~~
wallflower
I just read the Founders at Work chapter on Max Levchin. He described PayPal
as a security company that does financial services. That they assess the risk
of each transaction and sometimes they decide to do the transaction even if it
is risky. Western Union is in the instant cash transfer business - once I send
you money via Western Union, I can't get it back. Since the buyer has little
opportunity to get their money back once it is transferred via Western Union,
PayPal is much more attractive because it offers purchase protection for
buyers and more confident buyers (for sellers). PayPal is not going to be
going into Western Union's turf.

